

Is the Life You're Living Worth the Price You're Paying to Live It? - dlitwak
http://blogs.hbr.org/schwartz/2011/07/is-the-life-youre-living-worth.html

======
pwhermanson
I love the comment at the end of this article by iangotts [Moderator]

"Normal is getting dressed in clothes that you buy for work and driving
through traffic in a car that you are still paying for – in order to get to
the job you need to pay for the clothes and the car, and the house you leave
vacant all day so you can afford to live in it." Ellen DeGeneres

The world seems to be full of paradoxes. Entrepreneurship is my answer - I get
to wear jeans.

